# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Blizzkrieg Bot 1.0 (D3 Auction House Bot)

## seafunk

I will leave this thread for dead now, since I've made a completely new piece of software only loosely based on the old (comparatively very crappy) bot. It was a lovely experience developing this bot for the community, I'll be looking back to June 2012 for sure  :Smile: .

----------


## MonsterMMORPG

thanks for the share

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Yay seafunk is back! <3

----------


## Sabriztie

Looks like a cool free share.

Can we run multiple instances?

----------


## 3t3rn4l

> Looks like a cool free share.
> 
> Can we run multiple instances?


You can if you just use virtual machines

here's a video on the bot:

----------


## Sabriztie

So, one per VM.

So no multiple instance.

Ok thanks, I keep my current one ;o

but still a nice share, gg

----------


## 3t3rn4l

yeah +rep to seafunk thanks man

----------


## bamb00zled

awesomeness, thansk cfunk

----------


## MonsterMMORPG

pretty good working right now  :Smile:

----------


## HanfBauer

welcome back dude  :Smile:

----------


## DerpNasty

check the MD5 hashes.. they are the same dummies.

----------


## IamJaysta

Thanks for the bot, will test it out tonight!

----------


## marijuanaf1

do we really need a VM to use it?

----------


## fr05tbit3

thanks seafunk!

----------


## NoobDeviL

Need to have 10 posts in there site to download  :Frown:  I am not even a member.

----------


## ckchai

I am posting this because need 10 posts to download it  :Cool:

----------


## bmode206

> I am posting this because need 10 posts to download it


You're posting in the wrong forum.  :Cool:

----------


## Mutlu

Possible to run this without VM? I don't even have Win7 lul

----------


## bts0uth

what a ****ing joke. you cant post a link on MMOwned to your shitty site and require 10 posts to download. reported

----------


## 3t3rn4l

> what a ****ing joke. you cant post a link on MMOwned to your shitty site and require 10 posts to download. reported


You want to pay $50 for the bot then?

----------


## bts0uth

> You want to pay $50 for the bot then?


It doesn't matter if I want the bot or not. Do you not see the issue with him promoting his site and requiring 10 posts to download his file? If every post on MMOwned was like this, it would be dead.

----------


## Sabriztie

> what a ****ing joke. you cant post a link on MMOwned to your shitty site and require 10 posts to download. reported


10 posts, takes 10 mins
Coding this bot take days/weeks.

----------


## inboxmilis

great upload thanks

----------


## cable-one

site is down ?

I keep getting connection errors...

----------


## 3t3rn4l

> site is down ?
> 
> I keep getting connection errors...


Nope it's up for me check your internet

----------


## patrick74222

down for me too.

----------


## exulx

wheres the link oO

----------


## JF2012

oh noes, down

----------


## awp2004

is it open source?

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Download:

http://blizzkrieg.com/forums/attachment.php?aid=4

----------


## RickNash

do we have to use VMWare or is it possible to use without thanks

----------


## tochybaja

How to active this bot ? i compiled script to .exe i run this and what now ?

----------


## sspamfilter

If you REALLY want a game changing, mandatory bot,
Add more than 3 fields. Like 10.
Then record your findings from the first 3, re-search with new params and see if the same items are listed in the new results, etc.

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Download:

http://blizzkrieg.com/forums/attachment.php?aid=4

----------


## Skyfox

> If you REALLY want a game changing, mandatory bot,
> Add more than 3 fields. Like 10.
> Then record your findings from the first 3, re-search with new params and see if the same items are listed in the new results, etc.


That would be really nice  :Smile:

----------


## kundithatha

Hey Seafunk, the bot is working nicely, thanks!

----------


## Emarati

Can i use it on windows without vmware?

----------


## FutureB3nder

> Hey Seafunk, the bot is working nicely, thanks!


yes, vmware just emulates another windows pc. so it doesent matter if bot runs on your native pc or in a virtual machine.

----------


## Trap

Here is version 1.0.2 for the people who does NOT have 10 posts: https://hotfile.com/dl/163302126/85c..._1.02.rar.html

----------


## Sun123

This is a closed source bot, anyone can confirm it is safe?

----------


## Mutlu

Anyone got some profiles set up for this thing?

----------


## d3votion

> This is a closed source bot, anyone can confirm it is safe?


bots are never safe

----------


## ticcck

» (report) c-funk - 16-07-00:29 -- but im moving the project off the site
» (report) c-funk - 16-07-00:29 -- sorry guys
The end.

----------


## viplaya7892

thx man u da boss

----------


## Mytho

the bot is not available for download now....

----------


## seafunk

> the bot is not available for download now....


yes it is. I just made it available here. I'd rather offer it for free than have another person suck me out in order to promote his own project.

----------


## rocker1106

What was his project?

----------


## seafunk

a site similar to d2jsp. the bot existed solely to get it started. i wanted to have equal rights as in 50/50 partnership and he agreed to that before we started, in fact he suggested it. needless to say, this did not work out and tons of things seemed shady/fishy to me. i woke up when he took admin status from me today. no sense in talking this shit through anymore. been at this point too many times to try that. if ive learned one thing in my life: people are leeches. you are worth as much to any given person as the amount of money you can fill his pockets with, except family, but even thats nothing close to unconditional love and reciprocal support in most cases.

----------


## Cyxi

that's sad  :Frown:

----------


## smutmonger

no worries bro, I still love ya!  :Wink: 

and to the doubters of the bot, you'll see this will be the bot that all others will be measured against

----------


## byobodybag

what is the slow down by factor setting?

----------


## Dagger2

Seafunk, not everyone is like that.

----------


## Tradersling

How can I pause Bot? Tried pause key and its not working..any ideas  :Smile:  NVM got it.

----------


## kickkkflip

LOL I was wondering what happened to the download link, as I was having an issue where it wouldn't allow me to create multiple filter profiles and wanted to reinstall. Thanks for your hard work Seafunk and for making this available free of charge. UI is really nice! Will send a donation your way once I figure out a good profile.  :Smile:

----------


## HardCorePawn

making a rare post after a long time leaching  :Smile:  Really nice tool Seafunk, thanks for all your hard work and thanks for the free up. Rep to you sir

----------


## DeathbyGlory

As stupid as it may seem but even after watching the video I can not get the bot to run... any tips?

----------


## perzim1234

Nice program: D

----------


## dccoh

Man seefunk, sorry to hear about the drama over at the other site. I asked why they took your mod status there and all I heard was crickets.

----------


## crashb

how do i start the bot ?!  :Big Grin: 
i dont use vm, made the settings in the bot, put D3 on screen, now what? what do i press so the bot starts?!

----------


## dccoh

Hit + on the number pad.

----------


## crashb

> Hit + on the number pad.


ok, now i know how to start it.
another problem i have.
it can not find the AH.
i use the settings i see in tutorial.
1280x720, window full screen 16:9 and when i press + the mouse arrow moves in the top left corner and a error comes saying that it can not find the AH, pause to close etc ...
i am having a 1440x900 16:10 monitor.

and even if i change my res to a lower one, selecting full screen window, makes the game look like i was using my native res...1440x900, all is crystal clear...its like i doesnt lower my res.

IF i change the res to 1280x720 BUT let it be full screen, then the bot is starting to move, select from options in AH, but does not select the option i give, like in the bot i select chest but the bot selects shoulders, and when it wants to type how much res i want for example, it closes the AH.

----------


## Brand40

Getting:

Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the apllication will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately.

Input string was not in correct format.

----------


## phantom325

running it in windowed fullscreen on 1280 X 720 and it misses the Equipment tab and then says cannot find AH
(Also tried clicking on Equipment manually then running it)

----------


## kickkkflip

@crash, you need to change your desktop resolution also, otherwise it will default to your desktop resolution.

@Brand, have been getting that error the past day; was so frustrating because I would make a long profile and it wouldn't save! Sometimes it would randomly work, so I finally figured out that it was because I was using decimals. You need to use integer values and that should fix it. It was kinda funny because I was getting mad at it when it clearly tells you that your input values are incorrect.

----------


## kooner47

> running it in windowed fullscreen on 1280 X 720 and it misses the Equipment tab and then says cannot find AH
> (Also tried clicking on Equipment manually then running it)


First make sure that your desktop res is set to 1280 x 720. Second, my d3 client refuses to change resolutions without causing me difficulties, so shut off the game. Go to my documents and find d3pref and change everything in there to 1280 x 720. I think theres like 6 lines to change, you'll notice them easily. This fixed it for me, hope it helps  :Smile: 

Btw, the bot's amazing, thanks seafunk!

----------


## unyx

Was this coded in AutoIT?

----------


## byobodybag

> what is the slow down by factor setting?


anyone using this?

----------


## bgpuma

I've pressed every key on the keyboard.. I have the resolution and have the AH open on the Equipment section, but no key seems to start up the bot. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it ;]

----------


## byobodybag

you do have autohotkey installed right?

----------


## barberdad

Used this before and got banned in the wave. Be careful.

----------


## bgpuma

thanks i got it to start now i'm just having trouble with it hitting the equipment tab.

----------


## kchunk

> thanks i got it to start now i'm just having trouble with it hitting the equipment tab.


I had the same problem, just hit the equipment tab and then run the bot

----------


## makavelien

> Was this coded in AutoIT?


No? I believe it creates AutoIT scripts but the program itself was made in Microsoft Visual Studio.

----------


## crashb

> @crash, you need to change your desktop resolution also, otherwise it will default to your desktop resolution.
> 
> .


same problem..it select shoulders instead of chest, and then it closes the AH  :Smile: 

LE: now it selects chest as i want, but when it tries to select first attribute, it closes the AH,

----------


## dundun

thanks for sharing, hope it works

----------


## Icaros083

I'm on a Mac, running in VMware - can't seem to get it started. Using my mac keyboard, or a usb windows one I had kicking around. Typing "+" on the numpad works on both, though...
Is there any other way to start this bot?

----------


## YuanS

I have tried every key on my keyboard but none of it get to start the bot. Everything is place, i have the resolution (1280 x 720) set up on my computer and on D3. AH open on the Equipment section, tried press + or pause but it is not working. Anybody can help? Thanks!

----------


## KHAN91

1.Download AutoHotKey
2.Download Bot
3.Create Script
4.Go to Script in Profiles Folder
5.Open with AutoHotKey
6.OpenGame
7.Go To Ah >search> equipment
8. Start = (+) button
Pause = (pause/break) button

Run in 800/600 works perfect.

----------


## Dagger2

Yuan, have you installed autohotkey? It needs to be installed to get it to work.

----------


## KHAN91

Just tested this morning, there is indeed a bug with it not being able to find the AH. Use an older version until it gets fixed.

NVM: made a mistake make sure ur in fullscreen windowed mode. Works perfect as always

----------


## YuanS

Thanks for the help, do i have to create any script for the autohotkey? first time using the program and don't understand how the autohotkey work.  :Frown: (

----------


## HardCorePawn

> Used this before and got banned in the wave. Be careful.


Just speculation but it seems unlikely that you could have been banned without modifying the game files. Were you using the bot on virtual machine? I have a feeling virtual machine can be detected but I stand to be corrected.

----------


## DeathbyGlory

Tested the bot and it works wonderfull I was just wondering it there's any way that i could search legendarys but it would only buy them with specific stats... for ex.: andariels visage with dex and a socket-- is there anyway that's possible?

----------


## chads

i'll test it..
thanks for sharing..

----------


## koevoet

> Just speculation but it seems unlikely that you could have been banned without modifying the game files. Were you using the bot on virtual machine? I have a feeling virtual machine can be detected but I stand to be corrected.


Your just talking shit. Alot of people have been banned using this bot. 
People should be aware of the risk.

----------


## bmode206

> Just speculation but it seems unlikely that you could have been banned without modifying the game files. Were you using the bot on virtual machine? I have a feeling virtual machine can be detected but I stand to be corrected.


AH Bots don't modify any game files.

----------


## crashb

rooaaarrr !!! cant take it anymore.
i run bot, create profile.
i right lick on the profile, run it with Autohotkey.
desktop rez 1280x720. 
run the game, rez 1280x720 fullscreen window mode.
i go in AH, open equipment, i press +, the bot starts to move, selects item, and when he opens the first attribute tab, it closes the AH.
simple as that.

LE: i selected to search for monk items, and it searches for Barbarian. i see it when it selects class, but at first attribute form the 3 options, it closes the AH.

----------


## akosimhac18

> 1.Download AutoHotKey
> 2.Download Bot
> 3.Create Script
> 4.Go to Script in Profiles Folder
> 5.Open with AutoHotKey
> 6.OpenGame
> 7.Go To Ah >search> equipment
> 8. Start = (+) button
> Pause = (pause/break) button
> ...



where i can download the hotkey?

----------


## Field

will this work without a vm? If it works without a vm, I'm having trouble getting this to work. I have my desktop resolution and game at 1280x720 with d3 at windowed full screen. What is the 'arrow' key that you speak of? Is it a '+' or an arrow key that starts the bot. If it is the arrow key, which one, there are four...And wtf is a pause key, do you mean the 'P' key on the keyboard? Please be more accurate in your instructions.

----------


## imdasandman

> will this work without a vm? If it works without a vm, I'm having trouble getting this to work. I have my desktop resolution and game at 1280x720 with d3 at windowed full screen. What is the 'arrow' key that you speak of? Is it a '+' or an arrow key that starts the bot. If it is the arrow key, which one, there are four...And wtf is a pause key, do you mean the 'P' key on the keyboard? Please be more accurate in your instructions.


pause key would eb the pause/break key. If you are on a laptop it usually is not on the keyset. You will have to change the keybinding to something else

----------


## jerloz

> where i can download the hotkey?


dude don't be lazy and stop asking

google is your best friend

----------


## jerloz

> rooaaarrr !!! cant take it anymore.
> i run bot, create profile.
> i right lick on the profile, run it with Autohotkey.
> desktop rez 1280x720. 
> run the game, rez 1280x720 fullscreen window mode.
> i go in AH, open equipment, i press +, the bot starts to move, selects item, and when he opens the first attribute tab, it closes the AH.
> simple as that.
> 
> LE: i selected to search for monk items, and it searches for Barbarian. i see it when it selects class, but at first attribute form the 3 options, it closes the AH.


Happens to me too, I added dex but it searches for some werid wizard skills, this is still bugged
sometimes if i input too many items, it crashes when i try to generate the file

----------


## awp2004

Where is the tutorial to this?? Does it run all reso? Does it run on all windows.

I tried to run in xp home edition, and it wouldnt even start: Failed to initialize the app (0x00000135).
Windows 7 was okay, but I need this in VM!!! Any help?

----------


## Trap

> Where is the tutorial to this?? Does it run all reso? Does it run on all windows.
> 
> I tried to run in xp home edition, and it wouldnt even start: Failed to initialize the app (0x00000135).
> Windows 7 was okay, but I need this in VM!!! Any help?


1. Install AutoHotKey
2. Make your config with Blizzkrieg and save the script
3. Change your DESKTOP resolution to 1280x720
4. Change your Game resolution to WINDOWED FULLSCREEN
5. Start the script (AHK file in profiles folder of Blizzkrieg)
6. Go to AH then click on "equipment"
7. Press +
8. Enjoy!

----------


## tochybaja

> 1. Install AutoHotKey
> 2. Make your config with Blizzkrieg and save the script
> 3. Change your DESKTOP resolution to 1280x720
> 4. Change your Game resolution to WINDOWED FULLSCREEN
> 5. Start the script (AHK file in profiles folder of Blizzkrieg)
> 6. Go to AH then click on "equipment"
> 7. Press +
> 8. Enjoy!


Not working for me ! i did what you say , and still nothing , cursor is still in one place

----------


## MANT1S

Thanks for the share

----------


## dadoo

bot don't write anything in max bauyout window. i checked script file, its ok.

----------


## awp2004

also did what you said, still not working, cant find auction house, also when i have pressed on equipment. 

Im kind of annoyed there is no saying about what screen reso you should use, also in-game. It being promoted as the absolute best opensource, but I cant even get a simple thing like this to run?

Well, seems nice, so thumbs up if I get it working...

----------


## awp2004

also im still not able to run it in xp??
Please can the author give a description of desktop reso, an ingame reso?

----------


## dre108

You guys be sure to make VMware guest os only allow a maximum res of 1280x720. You do this in the hardware options in the VMware window when it is offline. Set the desktop res inside the VM to 1280x720, power off, change the setting in Display option to allow only max of 1280x720, power on, make sure D3 client is set to Fullscreen Windowed and you should be good.

----------


## HardCorePawn

> Your just talking shit. Alot of people have been banned using this bot. 
> People should be aware of the risk.


Funny kid... Though I do believe that my original post clearly stated that I was speculating. Infact i think thats what "Just speculation..." (the first 2 words) actually mean. I also never said that you couldnt be banned, but then again if you can't understand the first two words of a sentance why would I expect you to be capable of mastering your limited attention span to figure out the rest... 

Anyway to re-iterate the point i was making/question I was asking; It is my understanding that virtual machines can be detected by blizz. The functions of bkbot itsself however use pixel recognition and dont modify the game files. As such i'm just wondering whether the original bannings were identified due to the use of the virtual machines used to run the bot and not the bot itsself. Can anyone clarify this? Is there anybody who can confirm they were banned in the original wave who was NOT using the bot within a virtual machine?

Thanks again for the share Seafunk

HCP

----------


## Zwickel

> Where is the tutorial to this?? Does it run all reso? Does it run on all windows.
> 
> I tried to run in xp home edition, and it wouldnt even start: Failed to initialize the app (0x00000135).
> Windows 7 was okay, but I need this in VM!!! Any help?


If you want to fix the XP issue with 00000135... just install .net framework v4

----------


## awp2004

no im pretty sure Vmwave cannot be detected, how would they be able to ban from that, jsut like another comp on the network ip.

Zwickel, will try

----------


## HardCorePawn

> no im pretty sure Vmwave cannot be detected, how would they be able to ban from that, jsut like another comp on the network ip.
> 
> Zwickel, will try


Fair enough. Though that brings me to the question what is it that they ARE picking up on? Admittedly the bot doesnt have the highest degree of randomisation but it does have a random function, and if its not manipulating game files surely even if it was detected they have no legitimate way of proving that youre botting?

----------


## Dagger2

> and if its not manipulating game files surely even if it was detected they have no legitimate way of proving that youre botting?


Who said anything about proof? I bet suspicion is enough.

----------


## awp2004

noone seraches the ah 24/7 still some are not banned for long. A mystery.

Zwickel, I tried to download .net framwork, but it consistenly says i need a lwoer version for my system. When i try windows update, it just gives me an error and i cant do nothing (maybe vmware?). This is both in xp pro and home. So apparently i cannot run the bot :Frown: 

At least, why the heck do i keep having amazon cdkey offer popup from ownedcore, its ****ing annoying i always have to close like 10 popups. Right now, everytime i pressed my username to reenter (because low time sessions...), i had a popup, and couldnt press it untill i hold the mousedown to use the keyboard same time. ANyway have the same???

----------


## Zwickel

I tried, without knowing the full specs, it's impossible to really know. I had that error and .net worked for me.

----------


## awp2004

I got it working outside vm. I dont know if its supposed to search for previous buyout-1 everytime? If blizz looks tahts more fishy than jsut the same buyout. And then its unpractical, why?

If someone could help me out why I cant get the .net framwork on vmware xp pro, i would be very grateful.

----------


## Etlots

My english is not perfect so forgive me

As long as the bot is not consistant you will not be found.

Make it so bot doesnt repeat it's self within a set amount of time. Make it random.

----------


## Bones1981

seems like I'm stuck with a resolution issue

The bot will run but fails to pick the right values. It also does not place the max buyout. 

I am currently running it on a laptop with windows 7. I have set my native resolution to 1280x720 and run the game in full screen windowed mode. I also tried adjusting the D3Pref file and change the 6 lines to read 1280x720 with no change in performance.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Exclide

I like how this REQUIRES you to install and setup VMware. What a f****** joke.

----------


## Field

can someone please clarify whether this requires vmware

----------


## RickNash

Do u need vmware for this to work? In assuming it does cuz following instructions it doesnt work nth happens

----------


## crashb

YES or NO ?!
Does it require VM for it to work?
cause i see many here have the same problem, and in a post says that its ok if you run it on your own harware, no need for VM..another one says that you need VM.
PLSSSS... OP, tell us cause we cant have it running as it suppose to run..

----------


## dicknasty

no need vmwhatever, this is working 100% perfectly, has been around this forum for like 2-3 weeks easy.

all in all, CF u fkin ownz, thumbs up for this awesome tool.

----------


## RickNash

I have no idea how to start it if someone can tell me thatd b appreciated. I made the script but dont know how to start it or what i need to start it

----------


## MANT1S

Would having a widescreen monitor affect this at all? I'm following directions exactly but it's not doing anything. Curious as to whether or not having a widescreen monitor would affect the bit.

----------


## RickNash

Can anyone help me with setup? Nothing happens when I press +... I made the script and put in all the info in it.. What do i need to run it? Auto it? Auto Hot Keys? I have no idea

----------


## imdasandman

> Do u need vmware for this to work? In assuming it does cuz following instructions it doesnt work nth happens


you dont have to have a vm but if you want to free your comp up to browse the web or play another game you will want to use this and the d3 it is attached to in a vm so your mouse won't be tied up running this program

----------


## Kr4zY Fo0L

For those having issues with the script not starting when you press "+". Make sure you open up the AHK script (double click on the script it creates for you, it's an AHK file). This is to just ensure that AHK is in fact, running. Seem's like a no-brainer, but whatever.

----------


## Neph55

> bots are never safe


I think he is asking if its a trojan

----------


## Beverly393

thanks for the share

----------


## Exclide

Alright, apparently it doesn't work with non-english clients. What if I want to make a localization? I know I could just replace english lines with my client's lines. But most of the images I can't even see, thus can't know what to replace with.

----------


## RickNash

Okay so i got the cursor to move but the cursor just moves to the top left and does a click and message pops up says that it can't find ah... do this or that nothing happens.

----------


## Dagger2

> Alright, apparently it doesn't work with non-english clients. What if I want to make a localization? I know I could just replace english lines with my client's lines. But most of the images I can't even see, thus can't know what to replace with.


That is some detective work. The stats you can find by creating a script with stat1, stat2 and stat3 set, then create the script. Then read the script. In the beginning of the script there will be a reference to these stats. If you chose intelligence as stat 1, then it would show as Stat1 := "Int". And that is the file you should look for. Int.bmp

----------


## Dagger2

> Okay so i got the cursor to move but the cursor just moves to the top left and does a click and message pops up says that it can't find ah... do this or that nothing happens.


Happened to me too when I first tested the script. Turned out that the resolution in diablo wasn't really 1280x720. Resolved itself after I restarted diablo.

----------


## aph3x

i dont get it to move. i just made a test script on andariels. but when i hit + NOTHING happens.

maybe the script wont start because of the stretched version of 1280x720 ?

----------


## sugar

I was having a lot of success previously, but with the advent of this popularised "Blizzkrieg" version of the bot I'm finding absolutely nothing on the AH any more.

----------


## YuanS

Hi,
I tried to open the ahk file with autohotkey program, but it pops up this error = -

Error: Parameter #1 invalid.
Line #
427: {
428: Sleep,1 * 50
429: ImageSearch, NX, NY, 259, 408 *********
*****************
*****************
*****************
till 441: Send, {WheelUp}

The program will exit.

Anybody knows what can i do? Thanks!

----------


## RickNash

Does this work on WideScreen i have a 27inch monitor would that be the cause?

----------


## dysicx

Looks cool, going to try this out.

----------


## byzz

may i use it for another language?

----------


## aph3x

ok, got it fully to work. now the only thing i wait for is more humanity for this bot as i read somewhere else you get easily banned with this.

----------


## Sehae

Can't just they make a 800x600 version of this? Will fix all issues

----------


## seafunk

> I was having a lot of success previously, but with the advent of this popularised "Blizzkrieg" version of the bot I'm finding absolutely nothing on the AH any more.


Thank Tom, not me. That guy is such a whore, he's actually offering my bot on his site now after kicking me out.  :Big Grin: 
I have a new project and am back in business as of today. I really did ruin the economy with the Blizzkrieg release. :/

Might release a version which can look for 3+ stats in the future, I'm currently datamining and analyzing the data. Would anyone be willing to pay for such a thing?

----------


## CuT

> Thank Tom, not me. That guy is such a whore, he's actually offering my bot on his site now after kicking me out. 
> I have a new project and am back in business as of today. I really did ruin the economy with the Blizzkrieg release. :/
> 
> Might release a version which can look for 3+ stats in the future, I'm currently datamining and analyzing the data. Would anyone be willing to pay for such a thing?


Release a beta for a week, get a shitload of attention, then make it pay to use  :Smile:

----------


## givealogin

edit: I am just the biggest idiot. Tried to run the script without it being in the original folder. Of course it will fail, it cant find the images to do the image search. Derp. Giving it another shot CORRECTLY now.

----------


## Jackson2841

> Might release a version which can look for 3+ stats in the future, I'm currently datamining and analyzing the data. Would anyone be willing to pay for such a thing?


I would be willing to pay for such a bot. Especially if it could search more than 3 stats and had more improved anti detection measures. I think I would probably put down up to 20 USD for something like that.

----------


## andrehbg

Error Parameter #1 Invalid

when o try to open the script this is what i got, someone had the same problem ???
someone know how to solve this issue????

----------


## vladx18

any chance to get this to work in win xp ?

----------


## YuanS

> Error Parameter #1 Invalid
> 
> when o try to open the script this is what i got, someone had the same problem ???
> someone know how to solve this issue????


hey i got the same problem too when using autohotkey. anyone help?

----------


## dicknasty

welcome back SF




> I would be willing to pay for such a bot. Especially if it could search more than 3 stats and had more improved anti detection measures. I think I would probably put down up to 20 USD for something like that.


this!

----------


## flushable

I would definitely be ponying up some cash if this happens.

----------


## Happycakeoven

Is anyone able to share some hints/profiles which items could make good profits with this awesome bot?

----------


## byobodybag

> I would definitely be ponying up some cash if this happens.


with the amount of attention on right now, you can make a good sum out of it SF.

----------


## HanfBauer

just wait until next patch.. there u can search for up to 6 stats when i remember right

----------


## Aashtar

> Might release a version which can look for 3+ stats in the future, I'm currently datamining and analyzing the data. Would anyone be willing to pay for such a thing?


pleaseee  :Stick Out Tongue:  not paid ^^

well if it's actually work as excepted i'll be tempted to pay




> Is anyone able to share some hints/profiles which items could make good profits with this awesome bot?


If everyone is sharing the same good profitable profiles, they won't make money anymore

----------


## seafunk

> will this work without a vm? If it works without a vm, I'm having trouble getting this to work. I have my desktop resolution and game at 1280x720 with d3 at windowed full screen. What is the 'arrow' key that you speak of? Is it a '+' or an arrow key that starts the bot. If it is the arrow key, which one, there are four...And wtf is a pause key, do you mean the 'P' key on the keyboard? Please be more accurate in your instructions.


arrow? when did i say arrow exactly? anyway its the plus key. the pause key is not the p key but the pause key. most people who have used a pc before should have seen the pause key at least once. please start thinking before bothering me with questions.

----------


## nyboy

vmware instances will eventually be detectable. also using multiple windows of same IP address is redflagging.

----------


## seafunk

> just wait until next patch.. there u can search for up to 6 stats when i remember right


ive said this multiple times. unless tom takes his site down on which he is currently offering my bot without permission, there wont be any more public releases.

----------


## andrehbg

I downloaded another version of the autohotkeys, was using 1.08, now i`m using versionn 1.048, no morrer error msg, but when i hit + on num pad the script do not start, runing on windowed fulllscrem, desktop resolution set to 1280x720. I dont know what could be going wrong, the script is runing as i can see on the right corner on the taskbar, but it does nothing when i hit +, anyone have a clue????
Ty by antecipation.......

----------


## seafunk

> vmware instances will eventually be detectable. also using multiple windows of same IP address is redflagging.


lol ofc it's detectable, but Blizzard doesn't do that on a large scale. There haven't been any major bans so far and I wouldn't count on Blizzard changing anything about that. The multiple os part is just utter crap, there are tons of places like these that do not get redflagged (e.g. internet cafes).

----------


## KHAN91

> ive said this multiple times. unless tom takes his site down on which he is currently offering my bot without permission, there wont be any more public releases.




You should put this in ur OP.

----------


## Nablamax

How much gold are you generating with this kind of bot per day? I've heard 50-100 mil but it seems really unrealistic since a lot of people seem to be using this bot. How much gold do you need so that the bot can run at full capacity?

----------


## seafunk

yeah 100mio is possible throughout 3 regions. A short while ago you were able to easily make 500mio per day if you were good. there are a few items i can reliably get 40mio+ for and i can usually still find one of em per day.

----------


## manika123

I am watching the AH everyday very carefully for almost all items and you can't find a cheap item that will sell for 40mill + no one is that stupid...

----------


## bmode206

50m+ per day is possible, you just need to know what to look for of course. I just woke up and found 6 items bought. Only spent 3m total in all, and I can easily resell everything for over 60m. And that was less than 6 hours of botting time...

ps. no i wont share my filters. not being greedy





> I am watching the AH everyday very carefully for almost all items and you can't find a cheap item that will sell for 40mill + no one is that stupid...


(People are actually that stupid)... In the last two days, I've found 2 items worth over 40m and got them for only 2m each. And that was with me undercutting the market, I could've gotten 50m, but I wanted gold fast.

----------


## manika123

Maybe on US I don't see that happenin on EU

----------


## recoba20

please someone who is winning gold could post some filter? thank you

----------


## seafunk

> I am watching the AH everyday very carefully for almost all items and you can't find a cheap item that will sell for 40mill + no one is that stupid...


you are wrong dude. a lot of these items go for 100k or so. all the time actually. ive got a datamining app and am closely monitoring some markets.

----------


## candulor

seafunk, u sellin any of ur filters? lol

----------


## byobodybag

just woke up today to the tune of 3 items in the completed tab! oh yeah, good times!  :Smile:

----------


## YuanS

> I downloaded another version of the autohotkeys, was using 1.08, now i`m using versionn 1.048, no morrer error msg, but when i hit + on num pad the script do not start, runing on windowed fulllscrem, desktop resolution set to 1280x720. I dont know what could be going wrong, the script is runing as i can see on the right corner on the taskbar, but it does nothing when i hit +, anyone have a clue????
> Ty by antecipation.......


anyone can help?  :Smile:

----------


## manika123

I can't believe it till I see it with my eyes a 100k item selling for 40mill at least pm me is it a weapon or armor gf/mf its sounds kinda impossible or maybe the bots buy them too fast. I can pay for some good filters if they work  :Smile:

----------


## recoba20

> I can't believe it till I see it with my eyes a 100k item selling for 40mill at least pm me is it a weapon or armor gf/mf its sounds kinda impossible or maybe the bots buy them too fast. I can pay for some good filters if they work


I am also in need of good filters.

----------


## seafunk

> I can't believe it till I see it with my eyes a 100k item selling for 40mill at least pm me is it a weapon or armor gf/mf its sounds kinda impossible or maybe the bots buy them too fast. I can pay for some good filters if they work


as a rule of thumb, you can find ANY item below 250k. no matter how much its worth. enough information imho.

----------


## Nablamax

50mil a day with only 6 hours botting the auction house is hard to believe. I know I probably know almost nothing about making huge money on the auction house, but bots like these are so widespread that I didn't think you could really make serious money anymore. I'm currently experimenting with a bot I wrote yesterday that does auction house bidding but I'm getting about 20mil a day and it does need large amounts of gold to run.

----------


## azncelica

I just got one account banned, only used this bot
banned around 20 minutes ago

been making around 5-8 million a day running 12-14 hours a day

----------


## recoba20

> I just got one account banned, only used this bot
> banned around 20 minutes ago
> 
> been making around 5-8 million a day running 12-14 hours a day


we do not believe, just using this bot? I lost my account using demonbuddy: (

----------


## manika123

> as a rule of thumb, you can find ANY item below 250k. no matter how much its worth. enough information imho.


If you say so show us a screenshot of a high end item for 250k then we will believe it. The problem is I snipe a lot of things that sell for a lot of profit but I have only 10 Ah slots and most of my items are not bought even undercutting its real price..

----------


## azncelica

> we do not believe, just using this bot? I lost my account using demonbuddy: (


2 accounts banned at the same time
one of them runs sako 800x600 wizard
my other which is a secondary account banned for auction house bot, its impossible that my 2nd is banned for anything else

----------


## recoba20

> 2 accounts banned at the same time
> one of them runs sako 800x600 wizard
> my other which is a secondary account banned for auction house bot, its impossible that my 2nd is banned for anything else


you would transfer items or gold to account for the AH?

----------


## azncelica

> you would transfer items or gold to account for the AH?


no i would not, i mean i transfer gold from my 2nd to my first account (sako) but never the other way around.

----------


## recoba20

> no i would not, i mean i transfer gold from my 2nd to my first account (sako) but never the other way around.


I advise you to send ticktes for blizzard or call the central desbanirem to the second account. I will send you a pm

----------


## bmode206

> 50mil a day with only 6 hours botting the auction house is hard to believe. I know I probably know almost nothing about making huge money on the auction house, but bots like these are so widespread that I didn't think you could really make serious money anymore. I'm currently experimenting with a bot I wrote yesterday that does auction house bidding but I'm getting about 20mil a day and it does need large amounts of gold to run.


Cropped screenshot of my two biggest profit turnarounds overnight. Had some other items as well, and should be able to get 20m+ for them. Only botting on 1 account, and selling on another. And yes the bottom one is a legendary, of course I had to blur it out  :Smile: 



EDIT: Here's another one that just sold. Posting because its a big profit turnaround.

----------


## recoba20

> Cropped screenshot of my two biggest profit turnarounds overnight. Had some other items as well, and should be able to get 20m+ for them. Only botting on 1 account, and selling on another. And yes the bottom one is a set piece, of course I had to blur it out


you could provide your filters?

----------


## byobodybag

jeez recoba, you already have the tool... just use it.

it's no rocket science!

----------


## manika123

What is that legendary lol its not like no one is searching for it.

----------


## Aashtar

> I am watching the AH everyday very carefully for almost all items and you can't find a cheap item that will sell for 40mill + no one is that stupid...


you don't see them because people using AH bots are faster

----------


## manika123

I just bought an item for 100k should be able to sell for 6-7mill

----------


## recoba20

> I just bought an item for 100k should be able to sell for 6-7mill


please can post the pictures or write the status of the item? what form you looking for these items? help me, thanks

----------


## Colster

> please can post the pictures or write the status of the item? what form you looking for these items? help me, thanks


just cut the spam, no one will give you filters for free... you would just steal their deals, why should they give it to you?

----------


## jerloz

> please can post the pictures or write the status of the item? what form you looking for these items? help me, thanks


lol do a little homework, research a little bit on your own
you think other people would like to have someone compete against their searches?

wake up mofo

----------


## byobodybag

> lol do a little homework, research a little bit on your own
> you think other people would like to have someone compete against their searches?
> 
> wake up mofo


he's sent me a few PM's asking for filters.. damn lazy people.

----------


## ayeyoh

I love AH snipping and gonna try this. Hopefully I won't get ban

----------


## recoba20

if someone wants to sell the filters, I buy .. Please send pm

----------


## Slebo

Hey.. having some problems with bot. 

the bot cannot "scroll" like. searching for attack speed.

any suggestions ?

thank you.

I believe in you Seafunk !

----------


## dadoo

> bot don't write anything in max bauyout window. i checked script file, its ok.


still have this probelm (
tried many things but nothing helped

----------


## Slebo

got same prob as you Dadoo. if you find a solution plz pm me

----------


## dadoo

I'll let you know. You do the same )

----------


## manika123

You have to bot a lot to find something cool or spend manually a lot of time on the AH the items won't come right away when you create a profile. People claiming to make 50mill+ a day that doesn't mean everyday sometimes it takes 3 days to make that sometimes more etc.

----------


## Aashtar

lol i liked Fritzy spamming the other forum for the Blizzkrieg rights xD




> just wait until next patch.. there u can search for up to 6 stats when i remember right


we will lost advantage of finding more stat items, that's why. need to get ride of tom

----------


## Aqh

Will definately try this  :Smile:  Thanks, i hope you bring Tom down!

----------


## Aashtar

Just got my main account banned (not cause of the AH bot,i was using sarkoth script) so i'm quitting the game. just came here, a last time, to say good luck for Seafunk and thank you for your work on this. I had better time with the botting community & botting than the game lol
bye  :Wink:

----------


## grusin

i would pay for this bot if it had multiclient

----------


## seanybaby2

WOW SUCH BS THAT DUDE STOLE YOUR BOT. Makes me livid man!
I thought it was you for a little wow... Anyway have any new versions of the bot? I'll exchange filters for less buggy versions lol... Mine keeps buying incorrect filters after being on for an hour or so? Does it need to be run on a VM to prevent this?

----------


## seafunk

> Just got my main account banned (not cause of the AH bot,i was using sarkoth script) so i'm quitting the game. just came here, a last time, to say good luck for Seafunk and thank you for your work on this. I had better time with the botting community & botting than the game lol
> bye


/highfive

lols im currently implementing full ocr. it seems much faster than i thought itd be  :Smile:

----------


## jerloz

> /highfive
> 
> lols im currently implementing full ocr. it seems much faster than i thought itd be


Personally I think deckard coin was one of the best AH bot out there, is it possible to implement the clicks and keyboard into the process, therefore your bot will be able to support multi-window?

Right now I'm using deckard coin, but since Blizzard changed some graphic stuff on AH, it wont do the buying, so I wrote my own code for sniping.

Just a general wondering! since I'm a noob on AutoIt

----------


## Nablamax

OCR is both awesome and horrible. I'm using the simpletesseract autoit file used in most of the advanced sarkoth script and you really need to do bugfixing repair functions to make it decent , like replacing Z with 2 etc, i've got like 10 of these repairs and it's still not perfect. Also, somehow that OCR library struggles with small screencaptures, i'm trying to fix those cases with imagesearch.

----------


## givealogin

> Hey.. having some problems with bot. 
> 
> the bot cannot "scroll" like. searching for attack speed.
> 
> any suggestions ?
> 
> thank you.
> 
> I believe in you Seafunk !


I had this issue, because I removed the script from the folder it was created in. Make sure you leave it there, because the script doesn't know how to find the images to search against otherwise.

----------


## Icaros083

There's a bit of an issue with saving/loading profiles in this version. When you load a profile, make changes, and save it back out, it's making a new profiles folder inside the original. 
The scripts don't work properly from that location, and that's probably another issue people are having as a result.

Also, sometimes it will completely bug out, with the only fix being recreating the script. 
When it does this, it will choose random character classes and it will not scroll on all affixes, but when it does, it picks something random that wasn't in the script. It also does not enter buyout price when it does this. 

Really good work, though  :Smile:

----------


## recoba20

hello, someone sells filters? please send pm

----------


## seafunk

> OCR is both awesome and horrible. I'm using the simpletesseract autoit file used in most of the advanced sarkoth script and you really need to do bugfixing repair functions to make it decent , like replacing Z with 2 etc, i've got like 10 of these repairs and it's still not perfect. Also, somehow that OCR library struggles with small screencaptures, i'm trying to fix those cases with imagesearch.


Uhm I am creating my own OCR dude!  :Big Grin:  Almost done and it seems almost flawless, insanely fast, too!!!


EDIT: Let me make this perfectly clear: This bot (unlike Deckard Coin) as of today has never been target of a ban wave. I am not planning to change the way it works. It will never read from memory, write to memory OR use sendmessage/postmessage. Therefore, it will never be running in the background.
I am curently adding a huge amount of functionality that will make the old version be ashame of it's existence.

----------


## Vivii

Not sure if it helped or not but created a duplicate of your thread seafunk on every section over on blizzkrieg to raise awareness

----------


## givealogin

Seafunk, if you are the owner of the bot, post a DMCA takedown notice. He has to offer proof that the content is his, and generally ISP's shoot first and ask questions later anyways.

----------


## Nekan

Seafunk your box is full, cant send you pm  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EatMyCold

> Uhm I am creating my own OCR dude!


Would you mind posting just that OCR being worked on? I would love to try this out for use in AutoIT? I still haven't tried your bot but I think I'm going to since I'm getting sick of mine.


Btw, PM me if any of you wants to work on a wizard or all-class (if possible) autoit bot with me for a really good farming spot (definitely better than sark, it has to be more gph and if you use mf you're getting a rare at least ten times as often as sark). I's a little harder but I think a bot can be made for it and I haven't been able to find one yet.

----------


## 2610tommy

When i open a profil with autohotkey it says:

Error at line 2
line text: global Settings
Error: The line does not contain a recognized action

The program will exit.

Thanks in advance for any help.

edit: nvm was opening wrong file **

----------


## Partix

Hello,
this bot is sure very good. The question still remains for me: to many server requests per day and Blizzard may ban you in somewhere in the future.

Suggestion:
Make a non bot version. You save alot different filters and then can use them manually from a dropdown menu.
It would sure help alot people, who search manually alot and dont want to set the whole filter each time by hand :-)

If you can use more than 3 filters with your OCR, even better.

Maybe add even a record function, so all the items with names and the prices you bought them, get put to a logfile for later browsing for the nonbot version

----------


## 2610tommy

Alright im getting the AH not found error now.
Diablo res 1280x 720 windowed full screen , also desctop settings at that.

edit:
deleted ahcheck in the img folder and now its running.

----------


## seafunk

> Would you mind posting just that OCR being worked on? I would love to try this out for use in AutoIT? I still haven't tried your bot but I think I'm going to since I'm getting sick of mine.
> 
> 
> Btw, PM me if any of you wants to work on a wizard or all-class (if possible) autoit bot with me for a really good farming spot (definitely better than sark, it has to be more gph and if you use mf you're getting a rare at least ten times as often as sark). I's a little harder but I think a bot can be made for it and I haven't been able to find one yet.


im gonna release a small sample video of the ocr once its finished. not gonna release the code before the new bot is established

----------


## draognman

I was just wondering on how to start this bot. I've watched the video but i'm on a laptop and don't have 128-x720 res. is there any other way to run this?

Ok well i got it started didnt know i needed autokey -_-. but i still cant get it to work. any ideas?

----------


## e8ghtball

Hi Seafunk 
I have been having a problem running this bot when I enter multiple stats. If I search for 2 or more stats the bot does not scroll down in the second field to find the stat. After a while it finally does find the second stat but it will not search or it will not enter the buyout amount. It will continue on to the next item in the list. The bot works fine if I only search for one stat. 

a few of the system settings
VMWARE with 60gb hd and 4gb ram
diablo 3 video set to 1280x720
desktop set to 1280x720
letterbox unchecked
Windowed fullscreen

Any help is greatly appreciated and thanks for all the hard work on the project

----------


## lycra2

Hi seafunk, glad to see you back! I'm still using version 1.6.1 of your old AH bot, and it's still working great for me. Has there been any major changes since, besides the name change for the bot? Thanks!

----------


## Cawel

great bot man, thank you for this!

----------


## lolre

after 10 hours, 0 good items bought. i have over 30 good filters for 3 classes. don't know how some people make 50 mio a day. i'm on eu servers.

----------


## veev

nice !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Urshake

thank you for this.

----------


## Domiservus

When i hit + key nothign happens o.O what can i do about this ?

----------


## shenjia

> after 10 hours, 0 good items bought. i have over 30 good filters for 3 classes. don't know how some people make 50 mio a day. i'm on eu servers.


experiencing something similar the past few days. Guess less players = less items on AH

----------


## Icaros083

> experiencing something similar the past few days. Guess less players = less items on AH


Yeah, same. I've had a few items turn around for 2-5x profit, but nothing like the 50mil/day people are claiming. 

I'm only looking for items that sell in the 5+mil range... but I have found a couple steals...

----------


## Nightavanger

Hi Seafunk, i would like to thank you for this amazing project of yours and also help you dealing with "Tom" (from Blizzkrieg.com). First of all write an email to his hosting provder (https://cookiehost.com/whmcs/submitt...tep=2&deptid=1) saying that he copied your work and without permission is distributing it. Say that you don't want to involve lawyers, that you just want that your files won't be on his site. They should (99%) write him a letter to delete it or they would shut down his whole web. If nothing happens after a week, email them agin, agin saying you don't want to involve lawyer because he stole your work and just copyright on the main page is not enough, you don't give him permission to distribute your program. That's about it. As soon as i get the confimation email, im going to spam their forums about stolen project. Keep up good work  :Wink:

----------


## Ferenczyg

Hi

I'm using a non-english client. If I substitute the images in img folder, same name but new content, it will be enough to make it work? The plan of course includes to send the new images to Seafunk for anything he decide to do with them

/F

----------


## Nekan

Anyone have similiar problem that bot is filling only 1 filter and two others leave ? For example it fill first "prefered stats" with All resistance 60 but second and third leave with "None" (bot is opening list with parameters but doesnt scroll to this that I wanted), put desiered number lets say 90 in both field. updated everything on my computer, resolution is ok for sure.

----------


## tenaciouzd

is there a way to get this working a 1920x1080 res?

----------


## Ekkal

awesome share thanks man

----------


## SoraLen

The good news is the forum seems to be dying and tom hasnt even been on for the last 3 days.

----------


## katt88

Thanks for the upload looks like an awesome bot. I have a simple question though, what does Min gap mean? Does it mean, on a weapon, that gap between the minimum damage and maximum damage?

----------


## byobodybag

> Anyone have similiar problem that bot is filling only 1 filter and two others leave ? For example it fill first "prefered stats" with All resistance 60 but second and third leave with "None" (bot is opening list with parameters but doesnt scroll to this that I wanted), put desiered number lets say 90 in both field. updated everything on my computer, resolution is ok for sure.


I've experienced this. All I did was reset D3 and the AHK and it went back to normal.

----------


## boonet

I've got a bug as well, maybe theres a fix i don't know about**: When you make a profile, and you load it to change some things in it, the bot fils out the first search, but the second and further searches are bugged ( with me it always goes to witch doctor 1 hand dagger and fills out a random stat). 

Other than that, terrific bot!! thx

----------


## Smeko

When i use it, can i get a bann ?

----------


## t8973807

thanks for your share

----------


## Trap

Thanks a lot Seafunk for the awsome bot. Just for your information: Since Blizzkrieg release I do not have any trouble anymore (except if I run it on my Laptop without VM, but with VM on Laptop it is fine). Hope you keep work on it with new awsome features. :-)

Also you could add donation button on 1. post maybe. I would really like to donate a few Euros.  :Smile:

----------


## shadowmarkus

This bot is really good! Much appreciation from me!

But 2 things;

I can't get the "Legendary item/Set item" feature working. What are you supposed to do? I wrote the name exactly as in Diablo 3, but it won't search. 
Also, you should make your own forum for this bot, and accept donations, and have forums where people can sell and trade profiles, or even share them, or guides on how to figure out what is worth something.

I've been struggling, but made 2m with this, over the last 24 hours, with some simple stuff..  :Smile:

----------


## bmode206

> you could provide your filters?


Blah. Didn't expect so many pms requesting me to remove this lol...

----------


## batscher

and now you wont be able to snipe them anymore...

----------


## shadowmarkus

> BLABLA


You should really remove that. You will ruin the sniping for yourself.

----------


## ddp

Very nice bot, congratulations!

I have coded a bot myself in a near past, it was a simple version of yours, I managed to get about 3~5 mil a day. I got banned after 1 week using it, probably because I was making about 1 query per second 24/7.
One bug that I've found is that if you put a very long legendary item name it won't erase it all, try with "Immortal King's Soul Cage", it won't erase the first two letters.
Also, for legendary items it set all specs such as class, rarity, stats which it shouldn't since all it need is a name.
And another I thing I came up after my ban, how can you be sure they don't count the number of clicks? Because if they do, it would be very easy to track down this bot.

I am willing to pay a fair ammount of bucks for a premium version of this bot.

Thanks for the amazing bot, keep up the good work!

Regards

----------


## derplus

How do you start this thing? I keep pressing ''Pause'' button but it wont start

----------


## Tolpa

awesome bot man, thanks!

----------


## Fapel

awesome bot man thanks ill get it now!

----------


## Xhale420

Doesn't work for me anyone wanna help.. everytime i click the arrow shit it does nothing

----------


## Mupa

this bot is seriously amazing, props man

----------


## katt88

@seafunk Thanks for this awesome bot!

Couples of issues and suggestions.
- I can't enter decimals into the value box. For example I can't enter 1.5 crit chance, I can only enter 1 or 2, if I enter 1.5 it gives me an error code.
- Would love to see a multi resolution option for the 1920 x 1080 and 1680 x 1050
- Auto log off after a certain amount of time would be awesome as well!

----------


## Rabbel

I simply cannot get this Bot to run. I set up some filters, but it never selects them from the list. It fills in the numbers, but not the maximum price. Any suggestion as to what might cause this?

----------


## Aqh

Thank's for the bot, but i'm having some problems  :Frown: 

It selects item type as well as slot, types in level range and rarity, but no filters or class is chosen.

All should be set up as required  :Frown: 

Any idea?

----------


## Nekan

Is this normal when I look for weapon that bot doesn't sort them by dps ? I thought highest dps should be at top but they aren't, I need to click manually on dps to sort them but it only for 1 click and later reset again

----------


## Barathum

Yep I think it's normal.Then the bot is useful to looking for amors only.

----------


## paranormaal

It doesn't matter anyway, the bot checks for dps by itself. He doesn't need to sort. He just checks if it's 1k+ dps (or whatever filter u set) and buys from there.

----------


## Barathum

Yes it's pixel detection. But the bot is probably missing the best weapon : there will be tons of weapons with the stats you are looking for, but the interesting thing is their dps.

----------


## adam73647

Why is vmware required? is this in the video? Haven't watched yet, I am currently at work. Just looking into this.

----------


## Khorachax

Don't think it's required

----------


## Trap

> Don't think it's required


Yep, it is not. But it is good if you want to use the AH bot in the background or run multiple AH bots at once.

----------


## shadowmarkus

Anyone know how to search for legendaries? Just writing the exact name doesn't work.

----------


## burningmann

this gonna helps thx

----------


## katt88

One thing I've noticed is that My GPU is running at 100% capacity, why is that? Even when I'm playing normally it's not at 100%.

----------


## OpTiCz

I just can't get the thing to work properly.
I think because I have characters already created, it just selects the wrong one.
It should search for 2 handed bow, but then searches for a 1 handed sword for a barbarian.

Also, it doesn't fill out the max buy out or press the search.

----------


## summy00

v1.02 Still can't work when I use vm...res of vm desktop is 1280x720, game res is 1280x720...

hope the author can give any ideas...
-----------------------------------------------------------------
After I follow the following instruction, it works well! 
Thank you for the amazing tool!

http://blizzkrieg.com/forums/Thread-...ot-Setup-Guide

----------


## lolre

is it possible to edit the profiles? would be nice

----------


## katt88

> is it possible to edit the profiles? would be nice


Looks like you can only load the profile and create another one. 



Are any of you experiencing your GPU running HOT and at 100% while running the bot?

----------


## summy00

> is it possible to edit the profiles? would be nice


you can open the newest profile in profiles folder which is *.ahk, edit it.
then reload the script, run it.

----------


## lolre

yes sure, but if you want to add some new filters, it's not easy for a noob like me  :Wink:

----------


## Matrony

is anyone know if its possible to start where i left last edditing? like "loading" .sav with the blizzkrieg bot itself?

----------


## bmode206

Here's how to add items to a current profile... Suprised people even need instructions for thislol.

Load profile
Hit the > all the way until Add item isn't greyed anymore...

----------


## byobodybag

Hope the new version has a delete item function. So I don't need to manually remove some items right in the middle of the script.

----------


## lolre

> Here's how to add items to a current profile... Suprised people even need instructions for thislol.
> 
> Load profile
> Hit the > all the way until Add item isn't greyed anymore...


that doesn't work for me

and please reply to my PM. did you receive it?

thanks

----------


## Seriouslie

Anyone else getting "Can not find auction house" right after an item is bought?

----------


## veev

understand that why i cant buy item......

----------


## zoubiey

You will have a major update to the bot when the 1.0.4 patch is out, just so you know!

----------


## Trap

> v1.02 Still can't work when I use vm...res of vm desktop is 1280x720, game res is 1280x720...
> 
> hope the author can give any ideas...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> After I follow the following instruction, it works well! 
> Thank you for the amazing tool!
> 
> Blizzkrieg Bot Setup Guide


Use Fullscreen windowed!  :Smile:

----------


## kamil234

as of recently the bot doesn't type in any values that i set using the program

when i run the bot it just clicks on all the windows without typing anything in. Weird because i haven't changed any settings.

----------


## Barathum

Well after a week of use, i found awesome pieces... Last was a legendary worthing 3m+, bought 130k  :Smile: 

Awesome bot, thx et gj to the autor!

----------


## rafpll

I have problem:

"Can't find the Auction Houses! Press Pause to stop the bot or switch to the Equipment tab in the Auction House and then close this warning."

Does anyone know what should I do?

----------


## wei7407

> bot don't write anything in max bauyout window. i checked script file, its ok.



I have the same question...........

----------


## wei7407

> I have the same question...........




it doesn't work with non-english clients?

----------


## kamil234

I'm using a english client. I started using the older version instead, it works fine.

the new version is somehow buggy

----------


## Sabriztie

**************************

----------


## lolre

have you any friends in your friend list who reported you maybe? 

do you use other bots?

i thought that this bot isn't detectable

----------


## anotherfob

the bot is probally undetectable it might be the user's settings. I mean blizzard probably saw that he was something inhumanly possible.

----------


## lolre

Ok. What can I do that i'm not detectable?

----------


## Sabriztie

This account havent any friend.

The bot have large delay.


Yes I using other bot, on other VM, with other IP (vpn).

Only this one is banned.

----------


## lolre

Hm did you sell items on RMAH with this account?

maybe it's also another problem. is the account perma banned?

----------


## Sabriztie

> Hm did you sell items on RMAH with this account?
> 
> maybe it's also another problem. is the account perma banned?


Yes, I did.
Perm banned

----------


## lolre

Hm maybe that's a reason. I only sell items on RMAH with my main account. No Bann

----------


## Sabriztie

To keep you informed

Blizzard answer me, they just need to verify my identity, nothing related to bot!

----------


## FutureB3nder

How many searches per minute (rough estimate) you guys let the bot perform?

----------


## Multi4

i this also working with russian client?

----------


## Matrony

for some reasons, it seams like the bots fils 1rst item properly and click search. (say x items with y proprieties and with 12345 buyout)
Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12345 for 12349 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12349 for 12348 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12348 for 12347 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)

ect ect forever..

anyone got an idea? :S

----------


## rafpll

My problem can be seen in the video, the bot is not able to select options.

IMG 0222 - YouTube

HELP.

----------


## ddp

> have you any friends in your friend list who reported you maybe? 
> 
> do you use other bots?
> 
> i thought that this bot isn't detectable





> the bot is probally undetectable it might be the user's settings. I mean blizzard probably saw that he was something inhumanly possible.





> How many searches per minute (rough estimate) you guys let the bot perform?



The bot *is* detectable if you do enough queries. Got banned after botting AH in about 10 days making about 20 queries/minute 24 hours a day.
I am now running at about 5 queries a minute and 10 hours a day, looks good so far.

----------


## adamblack

Firstly, thanks for the bot! It is wonderful but it seems there are lesser and lesser items to buy. Looks like there are lesser players now  :Frown:

----------


## Matrony

> for some reasons, it seams like the bots fils 1rst item properly and click search. (say x items with y proprieties and with 12345 buyout)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12345 for 12349 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12349 for 12348 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12348 for 12347 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> 
> ect ect forever..
> 
> anyone got an idea? :S


omg bump! lol

----------


## 108234395

stupid bot doesnt even work. cant find auction house !!!

----------


## katt88

> stupid bot doesnt even work. cant find auction house !!!


Better for me, I just made 37m today in only 3 hours. That includes the selling of the item I purchased and its 37m PROFIT after taxes and price of items. Thanks for not using this "stupid" bot, just means more items for ME!!!

----------


## snozberry163

how do you get 1280x720 res?? if anybody know please help out. the option just isnt there. thanks

----------


## Idzo

Is there any news on seafunk's paid release? The one he was talking about on around page 13ish not the one whored by Tom.

----------


## lolre

> Better for me, I just made 37m today in only 3 hours. That includes the selling of the item I purchased and its 37m PROFIT after taxes and price of items. Thanks for not using this "stupid" bot, just means more items for ME!!!


US or EU? impossible to do this on EU servers in only 3 hours. EU auction house is almost dead.

----------


## summy00

> how do you get 1280x720 res?? if anybody know please help out. the option just isnt there. thanks


check you monitor is 16:9...

----------


## gt4w

Please help me with one problem. Sometimes bot choose wrong 3rd stat (when searching items with 3 stats) -- "misclicking" a bit 
Tried to write new profiles, swap preferred stats, but bot still fails with 3rd stat in most cases. Any ideas how to fix it?

----------


## rafpll

> My problem can be seen in the video, the bot is not able to select options.
> 
> IMG 0222 - YouTube
> 
> HELP.



Someone had a similar problem?

----------


## fatkinglet

I just made 50m today

----------


## vogat

i have this issue, sometimes it buys 2 items and stops working, guessing because it does not click the ok button after it buys. Sometimes it buys 1 item and stops working... anyone know how to fix this????

----------


## aquanow

> I just made 50m today


Are you using the bot to resell or just on the purchasing side?

How many hours/queries per hour?

----------


## Anihilis

nice contribution

----------


## Seriouslie

Anyone interested in selling their profile? And of course it has to be a good one  :Smile:

----------


## haxorbabz

Cant get this to work proberly. 
If I dont delete the AHCheck,bmp in the img folder, I get the error that it cannot find the AH and I need to go to the equipment tab.
When I delete AHCheck.bmp I get the script to work, but it seems like it cannot find the prober values in the AH and is just messing it up or writing nothing.
I have tried to change my res in windows to the same as in D3 1280x720 (Fullscreen: Windowed).
Looks like the pixel or frames (dunno what the script is looking/searching for) might be messed up.

Seems like an awesome bot tho. HELP  :Smile: 

*** Anyone using it without VM?

----------


## Matrony

> for some reasons, it seams like the bots fils 1rst item properly and click search. (say x items with y proprieties and with 12345 buyout)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12345 for 12349 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12349 for 12348 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12348 for 12347 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> 
> ect ect forever..
> 
> anyone got an idea? :S


Bump, anyone?  :Frown:

----------


## epicdude

hehe i will tell a short story, some ppl say, its really sad when sb. cant read. but i say: ppl here are able to read but they dontuse their ability to do so. if you cant install it, stop it.

----------


## xLesz

Average around ~150mil/day profit. Great stuff. Image recognition on legendaries is clutch.

----------


## Nablamax

Highly unlikely

----------


## xLesz

> Highly unlikely


I'll say this. Everyone goes after the fishes in the big pond. Sure - if you catch one, you get a lot but competition is so stiff you may never find anything all day. Plus people are getting smarter about pricing.

Now, go for the fishes in the small ponds where no one else is fishing/looking. You snatch all of them up. Many small fish >>> occasional big fish.

It all comes down to what and how you search. That simple.

----------


## ene1980

> I have problem:
> 
> "Can't find the Auction Houses! Press Pause to stop the bot or switch to the Equipment tab in the Auction House and then close this warning."
> 
> Does anyone know what should I do?


Same problem here

----------


## Sidelancer

Bot works flawlessly, + rep. Took me about 20 min to set up bot + item specs, now to see the results. What kind of random pauses are you guys using? I have 5 seconds on right now (like in the youtube video), but that seems a bit high.

Thanks

----------


## kerre

how much gold do you make a day on EU servers? I know on US servers the auction house isn't so dead like on EU servers, on EU it's quite dead

50 mio / day isn't possible on EU servers (ok, maybe if you have a lot of luck, but not EVERY day)

----------


## haxorbabz

This will only work if you use VMware. I tried it with and without. If you have not using VMware it will give you some error messages/not respond.

----------


## jmrainwa

Anyone have an issue with the bot not choosing preferred stats? Fills in the min value for the stat and chooses everything else. Its not choosing the stat or filling in Max Buyout. Any ideas? I tried replacing the preferred stat image with one that I took myself but that didnt help.

----------


## Twirlyman

Would it be possible to allow min-max damage for off hand weapons?

----------


## crypto8200

hey guys thankx for the hard work and will be following!!

----------


## Icaros083

> Average around ~150mil/day profit. Great stuff. Image recognition on legendaries is clutch.


You mean it'll look for legendaries with certain stats?

----------


## Biggamer86

I'm having an issue where everything starts, but it for some reason clicks over to wizard when I have it set to barb and starts trying to search daggers only with no stats when I have it set to do all weapons with x number of dps and stats anyone know what this issue may be?

----------


## MrJackDaniels

Hi. I have one question.

Is it possible to fit the seach settings to search for main affix only? Let´s say I´m searching for a 1h with 600 LoH + socket. But I only want the bot to buyout Items with LoH of 600 on the main affix. so no matter whats in the socket. The bot should only check the wapon affix without counting some additional LoH on the socket. Is that possible?

----------


## rafpll

Not beep problem here, on this forum no one helps only benefit

----------


## azncelica

> Not beep problem here, on this forum no one helps only benefit


be grateful someone made this bot for us to use already

----------


## mforest

"Cant get this to work proberly.
If I dont delete the AHCheck,bmp in the img folder, I get the error that it cannot find the AH and I need to go to the equipment tab.
When I delete AHCheck.bmp I get the script to work, but it seems like it cannot find the prober values in the AH and is just messing it up or writing nothing."


same problem >.<

Help?

----------


## Sidelancer

AH seems dead lately, tried different configs and only 1 item so far.

----------


## byobodybag

> AH seems dead lately, tried different configs and only 1 item so far.


I think its more likely that everyone sniping is on their A-game and has made it more tough to search! Its very hard to search for top-tier items, might as well focus on the small market.

That and there seem to be another AH bot out in the wild!

----------


## N4M

how do you start this bot?

I'm opening the exe the hotkey program made but it doesn't do anything.

I'm using the same resolution and quality settings..

*edit*
found it on page 4..

but not working, goes through the preferred stat combo boxes but doesn't select anything and never clicks search

----------


## byobodybag

Been seeing a lot of posts on the functionality here. Here's how to make it work.

- Set Windows desktop to 1280x720
- Ensure AutoHotkey is installed
- Download the ahbot (extract in any folder)
- Make your script using the ahbot
- Close any running instance of AHK for the first time
- Now, double-click the .AHK script file you just made with the ahbot
- Set D3 to Windowed fullscreen mode
- Go to AH then open Equipment
- Press + on he Numpad to start the script (Press Pause key to stop)
- Watch the magic unfold
- Profit.... after days of searching... LOL!

----------


## N4M

> Been seeing a lot of posts on the functionality here. Here's how to make it work.
> 
> - Set Windows desktop to 1280x720
> - Ensure AutoHotkey is installed
> - Download the ahbot (extract in any folder)
> - Make your script using the ahbot
> - Close any running instance of AHK for the first time
> - Now, double-click the .AHK script file you just made with the ahbot
> - Set D3 to Windowed fullscreen mode
> ...


Doesn't work, does not select any stats from the dropdowns..

----------


## byobodybag

> Doesn't work, does not select any stats from the dropdowns..


Can't imagine anything else missing, except I'm running mine in a Win7 VM.

----------


## N4M

> Can't imagine anything else missing, except I'm running mine in a Win7 VM.


Can anyone verify that it works on vmware with XP SP3? I'd hate to have to install 7 on it d3 takes forever to download.

----------


## N4M

Just tried it on my Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit, 1280x720 16:9 ws, windowed fullscreen.. does not select from the stat dropdown boxes still..

it picks Rare and all that but doesn't select anything for stats

----------


## N4M

what a waste of time, garbage bot, shitty programmer, zero support

----------


## tenaciouzd

why would you download it onto the vmware? just drag your normal d3 folder onto the vmware....wtf. this owrks flawless on my comp and on the vmware, dont rag on OP because you cant follow instructions correctly

----------


## bmode206

> what a waste of time, garbage bot, shitty programmer, zero support


Bot works fine lol. Shitty programmer? Make one yourself then. And bot is free, so hes not required to provide any additional support.

And if the bot isn't working for you, you're not following the directions correctly.

----------


## byobodybag

> what a waste of time, garbage bot, shitty programmer, zero support


Quit your ragin'... SMH...

----------


## N4M

> Bot works fine lol. Shitty programmer? Make one yourself then. And bot is free, so hes not required to provide any additional support.
> 
> And if the bot isn't working for you, you're not following the directions correctly.





> why would you download it onto the vmware? just drag your normal d3 folder onto the vmware....wtf. this owrks flawless on my comp and on the vmware, dont rag on OP because you cant follow instructions correctly


Not following directions? The OP didn't post anything on the first page, not even the start/pause button. The only directions there are is that you need to be 1280x720 with fullscreen window mode, which I have done. So please, tell me any additional instructions. You know, the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye? There has been at least 10 people with the same problem if you look in the previous pages, none of which got a reply with any advice.

----------


## KojL

> Not following directions? The OP didn't post anything on the first page, not even the start/pause button. The only directions there are is that you need to be 1280x720 with fullscreen window mode, which I have done. So please, tell me any additional instructions. You know, the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye? There has been at least 10 people with the same problem if you look in the previous pages, none of which got a reply with any advice.


If he's a shitty programmer create your own bot, should be farily easy for you, no? He put effort and time into this bot, and I think it's disgusting to see people like you complain in that manner. I bet you donated for elite access solely, too.

----------


## bmode206

> Not following directions? The OP didn't post anything on the first page, not even the start/pause button. The only directions there are is that you need to be 1280x720 with fullscreen window mode, which I have done. So please, tell me any additional instructions. You know, the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye? There has been at least 10 people with the same problem if you look in the previous pages, none of which got a reply with any advice.


Directions are in the youtube video?... VMWare.

----------


## Jon121

> Not following directions? The OP didn't post anything on the first page, not even the start/pause button. The only directions there are is that you need to be 1280x720 with fullscreen window mode, which I have done. So please, tell me any additional instructions. You know, the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye? There has been at least 10 people with the same problem if you look in the previous pages, none of which got a reply with any advice.


Have you tried remaking your profile, I think there might be a problem with editing your profile where sometimes it breaks them.

----------


## hazzard5

> Directions are in the youtube video?... VMWare.


1.Download AutoHotKey
2.Download Bot
3.Create Script
4.Go to Script in Profiles Folder
5.Open with AutoHotKey
6.OpenGame
7.Go To Ah >search> equipment
8. Start = (+) button
Pause = (pause/break) button

you can run it on VM if you want to free up your computer

----------


## kerre

do you sell a lot? yesterday i sold maybe 2 or 3 items. auction house seems to be quite dead. (note: i'm on EU servers)

----------


## katt88

Does anybody know how to use decimals without it crashing? The bot doesn't seem to work with decimals, any ideas?

----------


## Seriouslie

> Not following directions? The OP didn't post anything on the first page, not even the start/pause button. The only directions there are is that you need to be 1280x720 with fullscreen window mode, which I have done. So please, tell me any additional instructions. You know, the ones that aren't visible to the naked eye? There has been at least 10 people with the same problem if you look in the previous pages, none of which got a reply with any advice.


You need to put your computers resolution to 1280x720 as well or it will not work properly.

----------


## byobodybag

> Does anybody know how to use decimals without it crashing? The bot doesn't seem to work with decimals, any ideas?


If it's crashing try to avoid using that for now.

Man, the AH is slow... the game is gasping for air like a fish out of a bowl. WTF.

GW2 can't come soon enough!

----------


## sugar

Just chiming in again to say the programmer is beaut and very supportive. If you're having issues then reread the threads carefully and possibly try different versions of the software.

The AH is, however, incredibly unhealthy at the moment. If the 0.4 patch doesn't spice things up then in my eyes this game is very close to its premature death (unfortunately).

----------


## aquanow

This bot works like a charm, cannot complain. Thanks again to the C funk for making this available.

----------


## makaveli10a

+1

worked out of the box, that is a very rare feat for a pixel bot

----------


## shadowmarkus

The only thing that bugs me, is the interface, and also that it requires a super retarded resolution to work. But except from that it's wonderful, and has given me a good bit of profit  :Smile:

----------


## seafunk

im still hesitant to release the current version...

it solely uses PixelSearch (no more images and much faster ocr) and can scan the whole AH and has ocr for all item stats+values and gems.
it can apply a list of different buyout rules during the same search, accepts up to 8 stats as searchparameters, a buyout rule can contain stat values and every other property of the auction (timeleft, bid, BO). its only some fie tuning and gui updating that needs to be done.
thebot can also gather and save locally or send information to a server about items that have sold and is able to search all items in a category by using systematic stat preselection, small price increments and sorting by BO.

I need 100mio to take the new version for a spin. if anyone can sell to me (EU/US/Asia) drop me a line at [email protected]

----------


## seafunk

> what a waste of time, garbage bot, shitty programmer, zero support


lol you did notice its free, right? no time to answer moronic questions m8, sorry. got 40h shifts a week, a 3yr old daughte to care for and am studying medicine, all the time trying to find time to develoüpe this thing on my own. btw my 3yr old daughter could probably use this thing, must suck to be you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## memomz

Hey Hey Hey! I just downloaded runed a full scan, My AV does it auto IDK why, everything clear and Im looking at the 8 Min tutorial  :Smile:  If it works, GJ in advanced! For a future try to do this: 

Try to put on the search not a specific time, but like from what time to what time and make it random, more like a human, or make it so that if person puts in 10, its from 8 - 12 . Get it?

Thanks in advanced, Memo  :Smile:

----------


## KHAN91

Been using this bot since it was released, been away for a day or 2 from AH botting come back today after the maintenance and it can't seem to find the equipment tab anymore? Resolution is as it has always been, Anyone else having this problem latley?

Nvm i must have hit defualt settings in video tab. Worksl ike always.

----------


## aquanow

> I've pressed every key on the keyboard..


Did you hit + on the # pad? If not, you have lied to me!!!!!

----------


## makaveli10a

it worked just fine yestoday, dosnt work today .. wth ...

Cannot find AH, tried replacing (AHCheck) with my own img of it, but that just screws everything up

EDIT: got it working again, it has to be Fullscreen (windowed) and not just fullscreen

----------


## banane789

How can he get the numbers from the screen by using AutoIT?

----------


## shadowmarkus

> im still hesitant to release the current version...
> 
> it solely uses PixelSearch (no more images and much faster ocr) and can scan the whole AH and has ocr for all item stats+values and gems.
> it can apply a list of different buyout rules during the same search, accepts up to 8 stats as searchparameters, a buyout rule can contain stat values and every other property of the auction (timeleft, bid, BO). its only some fie tuning and gui updating that needs to be done.
> thebot can also gather and save locally or send information to a server about items that have sold and is able to search all items in a category by using systematic stat preselection, small price increments and sorting by BO.
> 
> I need 100mio to take the new version for a spin. if anyone can sell to me (EU/US/Asia) drop me a line at [email protected]


I bet you'd make a lot of people happy, the bot is close to perfect anyway if you ask me, all you need is a better interface, (one where you can like, delete items, give the varius items "names" like "40 magic find amulet") so you get a good overview. And, ofc, the ability to use it on all resolutions..

But, IMO. Fix things with Tom, or whatever his name was. Seems like you misunderstood eachother, his site would be great for your bot.. or you could start your own site..

----------


## Limonchegg

Dont work in russian version, right? )

----------


## Bones1981

> lol you did notice its free, right? no time to answer moronic questions m8, sorry. got 40h shifts a week, a 3yr old daughte to care for and am studying medicine, all the time trying to find time to develoüpe this thing on my own. btw my 3yr old daughter could probably use this thing, must suck to be you.



Haters gonna hate 

Your bot is awesome. My wife can even make scripts and run it (omg, not computer savy trust me)

I'm looking forward to future updates  :Big Grin:

----------


## seafunk

> Dont work in russian version, right? )


alas niet!

----------


## dsnj400003

Firstly, thanks Seafunk for a great tool. I am a seasoned developer in .NET/C#/C++, too lazy to write this for myself, but let me know if you need any assistance!

maybe a silly question i don't know but...

I'm actually not really interested in this bot for making a ton of gold. I'm more interested in finding a few items for my character for cheap!

Lets say I'm searching for a set item (Natalya's Soul) for example.

My Filter would be Boots/Legendary ... Dex 100 / MoveSpeed 12 / All Resistance 50 ... Max Buyout 20000000

Unfortunately this brings up 2 different set items that meet the same criteria. Fire Walkers and Natalaya's Soul.

Is it currently possible to distinguish?

If I enter the item name in as a filter I cannot enter stat filters. Its one or the other.

----------


## HyphyMovementZ

> Haters gonna hate 
> 
> Your bot is awesome. My wife can even make scripts and run it (omg, not computer savy trust me)
> 
> I'm looking forward to future updates


just a noobie question, going to grab a 24inch wide screen right now so this bot snipes and resell items or manually resell ourselves?

----------


## bmode206

> just a noobie question, going to grab a 24inch wide screen right now so this bot snipes and resell items or manually resell ourselves?


dont know what the 24 inch monitor had to do with the question, but no the bot does not resell items. you have to do it manually yourself

----------


## -raZer-

hey guys is anyone interested in trading profiles? im on eu so us guy could trade  :Smile:  atm doing 10m/day with 25 items 
can delivar screens .. just pm me!

----------


## Limonchegg

dont fill 'max buyout' omg whats wrong  :Frown:

----------


## lycra2

The banhammer finally hit me after a full month of using this bot for an average of 16 hours a day. It was fun while it lasted. Was able to unload $300 of gold on RMAH before the ban, and still had over 300m in gold and items that I was not able to sell. Thanks again to seafunk for this great tool! Funny thing is that a lot of 33 million gold sold AFTER I got banned, so Blizzard is sending me another $60, which is coincidentally the exact amount needed for another license. I think they're tempting me to double down and start again.  :Smile:

----------


## kerre

> The banhammer finally hit me after a full month of using this bot for an average of 16 hours a day. It was fun while it lasted. Was able to unload $300 of gold on RMAH before the ban, and still had over 300m in gold and items that I was not able to sell. Thanks again to seafunk for this great tool! Funny thing is that a lot of 33 million gold sold AFTER I got banned, so Blizzard is sending me another $60, which is coincidentally the exact amount needed for another license. I think they're tempting me to double down and start again.


Hi

I thought this bot is undetectable? I mean 16 hours a day is not sooo much. A human could this also do. So why did they bann you? Did you have friends in your friendlist with the botting account? Did you sell items on RMAH with the botting account? Would be interesting to hear.

----------


## lycra2

> Hi
> 
> I thought this bot is undetectable? I mean 16 hours a day is not sooo much. A human could this also do. So why did they bann you? Did you have friends in your friendlist with the botting account? Did you sell items on RMAH with the botting account? Would be interesting to hear.


Yes, I had people on my friendlist, and regularly chatted and entered into games with other people. I sold items on RMAH prior to using this bot, and also after. I have no idea if selling gold on RMAH was the thing that got my account flagged though.

----------


## kerre

> Yes, I had people on my friendlist, and regularly chatted and entered into games with other people. I sold items on RMAH prior to using this bot, and also after. I have no idea if selling gold on RMAH was the thing that got my account flagged though.


Hmm, maybe one of them remarked that you're very often on the login screen and in the auction house and reported you. I don't sell on RMAH with my bot account. Only with my main account. Hopefully i won't get a ban.

----------


## HyphyMovementZ

> The banhammer finally hit me after a full month of using this bot for an average of 16 hours a day. It was fun while it lasted. Was able to unload $300 of gold on RMAH before the ban, and still had over 300m in gold and items that I was not able to sell. Thanks again to seafunk for this great tool! Funny thing is that a lot of 33 million gold sold AFTER I got banned, so Blizzard is sending me another $60, which is coincidentally the exact amount needed for another license. I think they're tempting me to double down and start again.


anyone would like to pass me a premade script been running this all day ain't bought anything =(

----------


## Winlect

> anyone would like to pass me a premade script been running this all day ain't bought anything =(


You and me both brother.

----------


## Matrony

I understand ppl wont answer / help and i understand why but i try my luck in case lol
just pm if you get a solituon. you will have my "forever gratitude" lol




> for some reasons, it seams like the bots fils 1rst item properly and click search. (say x items with y proprieties and with 12345 buyout)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12345 for 12349 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12349 for 12348 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> Then he go to "max buyout" and change 12348 for 12347 and click search again (instead of changing item type ect)
> 
> ect ect forever..
> 
> anyone got an idea? :S

----------


## -raZer-

> hey guys is anyone interested in trading profiles? im on eu so us guy could trade  atm doing 10m/day with 25 items 
> can delivar screens .. just pm me!


still searching for someone to switch  :Smile:

----------


## portalsola

> I understand ppl wont answer / help and i understand why but i try my luck in case lol
> just pm if you get a solituon. you will have my "forever gratitude" lol


Sounds like you set your profile to loop too much? By default its 10x or 30x(i don't remember which), try changing it to 1x and see if that solves your problem

----------


## dsnj400003

> I understand ppl wont answer / help and i understand why but i try my luck in case lol
> just pm if you get a solituon. you will have my "forever gratitude" lol


yeah i dont need handouts i just had a few simple questions, no one wanted to answer. I even donated.

i dont even want to use this thing for profit, i just want to gear for pvp. lol.

----------


## Sidelancer

> hey guys is anyone interested in trading profiles? im on eu so us guy could trade  atm doing 10m/day with 25 items 
> can delivar screens .. just pm me!


you're making 10 mil with a 25 item script? That seems really difficult cause you have such a small chance to get every specific item. People looking for only 1 item from ur list should theoretically always get it before you. I've tried a ton of scripts and the only one currently making any profit for me is a single item script (meaning I only look for 1 item) on US.

----------


## -raZer-

> you're making 10 mil with a 25 item script? That seems really difficult cause you have such a small chance to get every specific item. People looking for only 1 item from ur list should theoretically always get it before you. I've tried a ton of scripts and the only one currently making any profit for me is a single item script (meaning I only look for 1 item) on US.


as i said if someone is interested .. i can also proof that this profile if profitable .. buying things around 1.2 and selling 3.9 ect.

----------


## kimmybird

Anyone here experienced any bans with this bot?

----------


## paranormaal

> as i said if someone is interested .. i can also proof that this profile if profitable .. buying things around 1.2 and selling 3.9 ect.


Sounds to me you're looking for a better script, unfortunately nobody is gonna give you their filters. Everyone wants to make profit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## seafunk

> yeah i dont need handouts i just had a few simple questions, no one wanted to answer. I even donated.
> 
> i dont even want to use this thing for profit, i just want to gear for pvp. lol.


You donated??? Not to me you didn't. You donated Tom who's trying to make money off my work with his forum (blizzkrieg.com). Sorry to be the one to tell you... You can still write me, I have very little time though. If you're respectful and your questions specific, I might get around to help you out.



Btw guys, "Blizzkrieg Evolution" is coming!! It'll make this bot look sooooo crappy in comparison.  :Big Grin:  Write to [email protected] for further information on the project.

----------


## xLesz

> you're making 10 mil with a 25 item script? That seems really difficult cause you have such a small chance to get every specific item. People looking for only 1 item from ur list should theoretically always get it before you. I've tried a ton of scripts and the only one currently making any profit for me is a single item script (meaning I only look for 1 item) on US.


You just have to be really niche. I still make at least over 25mil/one account/day with a list of 35+.

----------


## dsnj400003

> You donated??? Not to me you didn't. You donated Tom who's trying to make money off my work with his forum (blizzkrieg.com). Sorry to be the one to tell you...


No .... I did not donate to tom. Never even heard of him or his site until you just mentioned him.

----------


## Limonchegg

Yesterday he filled "Maxbayout'
Today it does not fill

Nothing is changing, but the bot refused to work...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...

----------


## jpitty

> Yesterday he filled "Maxbayout'
> Today it does not fill
> 
> Nothing is changing, but the bot refused to work...
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


I'm kind of in the same boat with a lot of people. Earlier yestarday it was working fine. Nothing changed.
Now when I use the same script it goes through everything fine and it fills out the Buyout price for the first time, but then doesn't decrease the number and refresh the page. 
It just stays stagnant after the first search.

----------


## Sidelancer

> You just have to be really niche. I still make at least over 25mil/one account/day with a list of 35+.


I'm curious how many loops you're using for each item then? 1?5?10? Also you must not be using the random pause I'm guessing.

----------


## azncelica

> Sounds to me you're looking for a better script, unfortunately nobody is gonna give you their filters. Everyone wants to make profit



(Runs from my VM)
It's the best way for me to prove that we can make good money/gold from this bot. If this isn't enough to prove it then people need to GTFO

*My best so far*

----------


## aquanow

> It's the best way for me to prove that we can make good money/gold from this bot. If this isn't enough to prove it then people need to GTFO


I don't agree that the bot does not make gold, but I will say that the # of items that I am snagging is quite low. I wish I had started using something like this 6 weeks ago.

----------


## henhai

Can anyone help me ?
Got problem with it:

----------


## D3Wanderer

Do most people using this bot use it on a like fresh account or an account that has been leveled to 60?

----------


## Sidelancer

> Do most people using this bot use it on a like fresh account or an account that has been leveled to 60?


fresh, there's no level requirement.

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Why is there a virus in this one?

TROJ_GEN.F47V0720

https://www.virustotal.com/file/7ce8...is/1344269566/

----------


## Limonchegg

lost 30kk cuz bot dont fill maxbuyout, when i afk NICE

----------


## freeloo

This has a lot of bugs.

----------


## xintrc

I'm selling few profiles. If you are interested, pm me.

----------


## Field

I have been getting this error: http://puu.sh/PkIr

I put in about 20 items and click create script, and then this error pops up and I can't create the script.

Am I supposed to create the script outside of the vmware work station or within it?

----------


## Field

> Used this before and got banned in the wave. Be careful.


your images are broken bro, cmon man

----------


## Sidelancer

> I have been getting this error: http://puu.sh/PkIr
> 
> I put in about 20 items and click create script, and then this error pops up and I can't create the script.
> 
> Am I supposed to create the script outside of the vmware work station or within it?


You probably have a decimal value in your script. That's the only time I got that error.

----------


## SgtChavez

Can someone help me set this up. As simple as it is. I cant seem to make it work. Also I am using a laptop with no numpad. I tried to go into the AHK and change but did not work. My rez on comp n d3 is 1280x720.

----------


## awp2004

what cant you seem to get to work sgtchavez??

Btw, I have a weird problem I feel. I gave my script to a friend, but he keeps getting INPUT LIMIT. I even tried raise his with 50ms, still reaching input limit, me never does. WTF?

----------


## Michael0wen

someone can help me my bot just dont start ....isnt needed to press "+" button on num pad? it doesnt work for me

----------


## boss777

1st: 
The bot is working nicly for like 5-20min, but if he finds an item and cant buy it fast enough or bought it and search for it again (SOLD) he stops working. This happens only sometimes, sometimes he works for like 3 hourse, sometimes just for 5min
2nd:
Which setting u would recommend for the VM? I gave her 2 gb ram and 2 of my 4x3ghz (amd phenom II 940) cpu. With this one the bot is working without lag, but on my main i cant play diablo at the same time, even youtube does lag

pls help, ty

----------


## Michael0wen

please can someone help me with this?i have evrything ok but the bot just dont start when i press num pad "+" dont know what to do.... please if someone can help me add me on skype i can pay 2 mil gold 
skype: Michael__Owen (2 underscores _)

----------


## Dant3x1986

Im on US server and im looking to trade profiles send me a p.m

----------


## Michael0wen

its worked now i just used full screen mode and it works for me....dant3x 1986 add me on skype

----------


## Sidelancer

Does anybody know if people have gotten banned with this bot yet? Also, is random pausing required to prevent getting banned?

----------


## Yoochiri

> Does anybody know if people have gotten banned with this bot yet? Also, is random pausing required to prevent getting banned?


Of course people have got banned from using this, the way you should be thinking is, how much you are able to make before getting banned.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Michael0wen

i hear pl saying that have more accounts how they do that? just buy the game again and again ? or thees some site that we can buy just the cd key more cheap?? cause i hear ppl with 11 acount i cant believe they buy game 11 times lol

----------


## noffel

for the ppl having troulbe setting the resolution up right :
set desktop res to 1280x720 (you realy sould know how to do that ...  :Wink:  )
open D3Prefs in your documents folder (should be located in : C:\Users\Admin\Documents\Diablo III )
save the file (-->save as "D3Prefs-A" )- then copy&paste :


```
PreferencesVersion "43"
PlayedCutscene0 "15"
PlayedCutscene1 "15"
PlayedCutscene2 "23"
PlayedCutscene3 "143"
DisplayModeFlags "0"
DisplayModeWindowMode "2"
DisplayModeWinLeft "0"
DisplayModeWinTop "0"
DisplayModeWinWidth "1280"
DisplayModeWinHeight "720"
DisplayModeUIOptWidth "1280"
DisplayModeUIOptHeight "720"
DisplayModeWidth "1280"
DisplayModeHeight "720"
DisplayModeRefreshRate "60"
DisplayModeBitDepth "32"
Gamma "1.000000"
MipOffset "0"
ShadowQuality "2"
PhysicsQuality "1"
ClutterQuality "3"
Vsync "0"
Letterbox "0"
Antialiasing "1"
LowFX "0"
LimitForegroundFPS "1"
MaxForegroundFPS "99"
LimitBackgroundFPS "1"
MaxBackgroundFPS "35"
DisableTrilinearFiltering "0"
ColorCorrection "1"
MipBias "0.000000"
ReflectionQuality "0"
TonemapExposure "1.900000"
TonemapContrast "1.500000"
TonemapSaturation "1.000000"
TonemapGain "1.000000"
HardwareClass "2"
PCIVendor "4098"
PCIDevice "26489"
MasterVolume "0.600000"
EffectVolume "0.500000"
MusicVolume "0.000000"
NarrationVolume "0.000000"
AmbientVolume "0.500000"
ChannelsToUse "32"
ReverseSpeakers "0"
QuestSubtitlesEnabled "0"
CinematicsSubtitlesEnabled "0"
EchoQuestDialogToChat "1"
MuteSound "0"
MuteEffects "0"
MuteAmbient "0"
MuteVoice "0"
MuteMusic "0"
```

and save as : "D3Prefs-B"
when ever you wana play with your normal game-res you open "D3Prefs-A" and save as "D3Prefs" - when you wana bot you open "D3Prefs-B" and save as "D3Prefs"

--> Start The game ; you are fine  :Wink:

----------


## Sidelancer

AH literally looks dead on weekdays. Got a single item in 4 days.

----------


## zachvsyou

anyone using this bot get caught on the ban wave today?

----------


## bmode206

AH is indeed pretty dead now days...

----------


## shadowmarkus

> AH is indeed pretty dead now days...


There's some serious photoshop on that picture. lol

----------


## bmode206

> There's some serious photoshop on that picture. lol


Damn right there is! It's kinda hard to show the buyout and the sale without some editing when they're on separate accounts....  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## paranormaal

> AH is indeed pretty dead now days...


I guess RIP AH

----------


## lighter1

no decent profiles? to run.

----------


## bigpuffs

ok not sure whats wrong but i know people are having this issue. if i dont delete ahcheck.bmp then i get the cant see equipment tab error. but when i delete the bmp when the bot finds an item and buys it it then gets stuck on click ok button (after the ok to buy). i know what the exact mouseclicks need to be but dont know where to put them? PLEASE HELP! it makes this bot not worth using since it will fail after only purchasing one item..

----------


## paranormaal

Guys, just a question. Do you get banned for sniping an item on AH on your "bot" account and reselling that same item on the RMAH on your "main" account? 

Is it wise to stay away from RMAH all together?

----------


## Bones1981

> Guys, just a question. Do you get banned for sniping an item on AH on your "bot" account and reselling that same item on the RMAH on your "main" account? 
> 
> Is it wise to stay away from RMAH all together?


Doing things a Human can't do will get you banned. Real people sit around and try to snipe GAH to sell on the RMAH. Question should be "Do you get banned for getting caught using the bot". Answer is yes. Doesn't matter if ur reselling for gold or real money at that point...

----------


## wahts

but i gues sensless because ah is always empty.

----------


## ednet

Is it possible to search for items with more then 3 search criteria? Like 4 or 5? Cause i need items with a bit more stuff then just 3 criterias to get. If that would be possible id pay nice money for a AH bot like that. :P

----------


## jerloz

how seafunk says this is the best bot blah blah blah, well its full of bugs...

I've been using deckard coin and get at least 6-10 items each day making 5X+ for each item, i guess all AH bots are good depends on how you use it..
But even if u have the gold, theres no way to cash out with the conditions of AH nowadays...

RIP D3

----------


## Pumbas

Looks like this is going to be the new sensation I will download it and test =) thank you!

----------


## Trollz0r23

So when is the newest version going to be released? I would gladly pay some money!

----------


## azncelica

> how seafunk says this is the best bot blah blah blah, well its full of bugs...
> 
> I've been using deckard coin and get at least 6-10 items each day making 5X+ for each item, i guess all AH bots are good depends on how you use it..
> But even if u have the gold, theres no way to cash out with the conditions of AH nowadays...
> 
> RIP D3


Where there's a will, there's a way (Yes all thanks to this bot, if i'm lucky i can make 200-400 a day, if not maybe 50-80 a day)

----------


## Trollz0r23

> Where there's a will, there's a way (Yes all thanks to this bot, if i'm lucky i can make 200-400 a day, if not maybe 50-80 a day)


Tried to contact you, but couldn't get hold of you!

My Message:

Could you teach me?

If you could it would be awesome!

I have skype if we can speak there: Einar3001

----------


## aquanow

> Where there's a will, there's a way (Yes all thanks to this bot, if i'm lucky i can make 200-400 a day, if not maybe 50-80 a day)


How many items does your script search? Just curious what your strat is, thanks.

-Aqua

----------


## lime00

Any help?

----------


## Timothy432

Yay seafunk is back! <3

----------


## lime00

uhmm how can i fix it?

----------


## odinmad

awesome bot, thank you

----------


## azncelica

*My best gold trade so far from using this bot
*

----------


## bloodydeluxe

can anyone tell me how to search for dps on the weapons?


edit:
and if search results are more then one page, how can i make the bot sort weapons by dps? as long as i just search by dps i get some mid dps shown instead of highest and everytime the same weapons, no way i can buy anything that way

----------


## cristal21

May I ask what kind of items sells these days ? 

Thanks

----------


## bigpuffs

I have found the solution to the bot buying out an item and then freezing when bought. if you want help please PM me and ill will show you how to fix

----------


## crunchdk

"Can't find the Auction House! Press Pause to stop the bot or switch to the Equipment tab in the Auction Hosue and then close this warning."
got this nomatter what i try.
tried to install in in the vmware and outside.
anyone got past this ?

----------


## motheartist

My bot stops at the point where it should add the attributes in the search mask. Anybody willing to spend some time helping me? I'd pay gold if you want (EU SC). please pm me if you are interested.

----------


## crunchdk

i got it working now, all running in the vmware, would prefeer if i could use the bot outside vmware, but seems like its not possible.? 
Motheartist, did you set the right desktop res in vmware? it needs to be desktop + d3 resolution, else it won't work (for me!)

----------


## bigpuffs

> i got it working now, all running in the vmware, would prefeer if i could use the bot outside vmware, but seems like its not possible.? 
> Motheartist, did you set the right desktop res in vmware? it needs to be desktop + d3 resolution, else it won't work (for me!)


fix - delete ahcheck.bmp img
add 
sleep xxx
send enter (in ahk language)
to your script ahk file where it says (buyout) and under the original enter/sleep for an extra one

----------


## masterbeast

> You probably have a decimal value in your script. That's the only time I got that error.


Wowwww I wish I had read this earlier. I had a decimal value in one of the search fields. 70+ items later I hit create script and get that error, then realize it saved absolutely nothing after that first decimal. -_-

----------


## seafunk

still a few spots available for the limited release of blizzkrieg evolution. write to my private mail address for now. [email protected]

----------


## seafunk

> how seafunk says this is the best bot blah blah blah, well its full of bugs...
> 
> I've been using deckard coin and get at least 6-10 items each day making 5X+ for each item, i guess all AH bots are good depends on how you use it..
> But even if u have the gold, theres no way to cash out with the conditions of AH nowadays...
> 
> RIP D3


uhm where did i ever say that? if we talked privately, i might have said that about my new release, but i find it hard to believe i was bragging about the first piece of software ive ever released as you claim. not saying i never did, id just really like to see a quote on this. 
precisely two aspects are definitely "better" according a lot of peoples preferences and that is 
A detectability. this one is the least invasive bot you can find for d3. no sendmessages/postmessages, no memory reading. i have had a ban on an account that used demonbuddy as well, but have been running my bot for months straight now 24/7 without another ban wave.
B the price (free vs 50usd)

Besides I thought Deckard stopped functioning after the patch few days post bot-release? Is there a new release I do not know of? I've never gotten around to trying the thing at all. If you were talking about the first release, then ofc you were making more money with it, the auction house isnt doing so well these days.

----------


## s0urce

Hey, since Patch, i can't get the Bot running anymore. And the last time he run, i got always a Message about too many transactions or something like this!? Is it patched or is blizz trying to stop it atm?

PS: Now Bot works again, but at start it bought a 500dps 2hand axt for 200k gold, it wasn't nearly any item i added to script -.-

----------


## bmode206

> Besides I thought Deckard stopped functioning after the patch few days post bot-release? Is there a new release I do not know of? I've never gotten around to trying the thing at all. If you were talking about the first release, then ofc you were making more money with it, the auction house isnt doing so well these days.


Deckard was easy to decompile and update.

----------


## shadowmarkus

> Deckard was easy to decompile and update.


Your sig is still horribly photoshopped..

----------


## bmode206

> Your sig is still horribly photoshopped..


no shit. i bot with one account and sell on another. thanks.

(even still, you pm me and ask me what item that was. lolololol)

----------


## mosc2k

anyone got good profiles? I would make a donation for that  :Smile:

----------


## meisbest

Anyone know of a way to edit the script to recognize the rmah? Would removing this line work? I don't know much about programming..

ImageSearch, XX, YY, 310, 120, 400, 175, *100 ..\img\AHCheck.bmp
If ErrorLevel = 1
{
Loop
{
MsgBox % "Can't find the Auction House! Press Pause to stop the bot or switch to the Equipment tab in the Auction Hosue and then close this warning."
sleep 75
ImageSearch, XX, YY, 310, 120, 400, 175, *100 ..\img\AHCheck.bmp
If ErrorLevel = 0
break
}
}

----------


## MomentOfZen

ummm how do you start this? he says the arrow key on the keypad? Does he mean numpad? And what arrow key?
Love how non-descriptive people are in their youtube vids...

----------


## Cageee

I don`t get it, is the bot automatically buy items or he need a human interact ?

----------


## Syncness

> I don`t get it, is the bot automatically buy items or he need a human interact ?


As far as my limited knowledge is aware of, that is what the word bot means.

I may or may not be mistaken.

----------


## ratonel

Wich arrow key i need to press to start the bot ? I`ve tryed all of them.

----------


## Cageee

> As far as my limited knowledge is aware of, that is what the word bot means.
> 
> I may or may not be mistaken.


That means buying dosn`t work for me  :Frown:

----------


## kimmybird

Is this bot detectable by warden? Or only if you run it 24/7? Just asking if its still updated and working without bans or detectection.

----------


## Syncness

seafunk has said the bot does not inject or read the program's memory.

It literally simulates mouse clicks.

Unless Warden scans outside of Diablo's memory (very unlikely), the bot will not be detected.

----------


## streetsurfer

How long does the bot run before automatically stopping?
Sometime it seems like it stops for no reason? and doesnt work again till restarting the script.

----------


## Sidelancer

Just got banned running the usual stuff. Nearly 24/7 bot since I got it. Anyone else?

----------


## katt88

Hope Seafunk releases and update after patch for updated search functions.

----------


## Cageee

> Hope Seafunk releases and update after patch for updated search functions.


and me awso  :Cool:

----------


## sickrox

how this bot make golds? please help me...

----------


## Twar

Sent you a mail seafunk  :Smile:

----------


## Syncness

> Hope Seafunk releases and update after patch for updated search functions.


This bot is now private. If you e-mailed Seafunk before you would've gotten an invite. The bot has been updated.

----------


## oogiebooogie

> This bot is now private. If you e-mailed Seafunk before you would've gotten an invite. The bot has been updated.


is the email [email protected]?

----------


## katt88

> This bot is now private. If you e-mailed Seafunk before you would've gotten an invite. The bot has been updated.


Oh man I didn't even know =*(

----------


## seafunk

im currently working on the last bit of owr for the renamed stats... everythig else is working flawlessly, been running tests all night.

----------

